# 2/6/17 Flounder report - high winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2/6/2017*

I had the Chris B. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were bad early, with 20-25mph South winds when we left the dock at 6pm, dropping to under 10mph by 9pm, and normal tide levels. With very windy conditions early, we found lots of murky water, but there were plenty of flounder holding very shallow. We gigged 7 flounder in the first 15 minutes, before it was completely dark. Once the wind began to relax and the water cleared, the fish became tougher to locate and more scattered. We ended with a 25 flounder limit plus 1 sheesphead and 1 black drum by 9:30pm. The flounder ranged from 14-18" tonight, but I expect a few larger flounder to start showing up any day now, as the current warming trend and higher tides brings spawning fish back in from the Gulf.

Gigging will remain good from now through end of Summer, and even windy nights and marginal weather are no problem, as there is always somewhere holding clear water and flounder.

*I also do "Late Trips" after my first group is finished, and this is the best way to get in a trip on short notice when I'm already booked for that night, just call me to check availability...*

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 7, 8, 11-17, 25-28
March: 1-11, 13-16, 19-23, 26-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

